# buying drugs



## Mairi (May 23, 2005)

I have a prescription for my next protocal and want to shop around for them to see if I can save a bit of cash. Has anyone got any suggestions?
I on 450ml Menopur and .5ml Buseralin, pregnyl and cyclogest.

Many thanks 

Mairi


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Have a look on the IVF message board as there is a section on buying drugs and where is cheapest.

Ruth


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Mairi,

The abroadies thread on 'IVF abroad' might also have some infor on this - post the question there too.

Joy


----------

